
Is it the end of ‘statistical significance’? - neuronerdo
https://neurosciencenews.com/statistical-significance-research-11018/
======
foldr
>If a study passes this test, it means that the probability of a result being
due to chance alone is less than 5 percent.

Nope. This perfectly illustrates why p values are so frequently
misinterpreted.

------
gus_massa
Original: [https://theconversation.com/is-it-the-end-of-statistical-
sig...](https://theconversation.com/is-it-the-end-of-statistical-significance-
the-battle-to-make-science-more-uncertain-114161)

